# When do I pick up my new puppy?



## jpeterson.design (Apr 8, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice? Our new cockapoo puppy was born 2 weeks ago and we can hardly wait! The breeder highly recommends picking him up at 7 weeks. However, I'd like to pick him up closer to the end of 8 weeks. We have had a vacation planned and I don't want to leave him with a puppy sitter 5 days after he comes home. I think it may be disturbing for him. The breeder has highly discourage waiting until we return, she thinks he should come home with us at 7 weeks because he would be lonely. What do you think, is it a big to wait? My kids (ages 7, 10,10 and 12) will be home with their grandparent while my husband and I are gone, it would be too much for them to take care of 4 kids and a puppy.


----------



## Scootash (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

In all the advice I have read I think eight weeks is the average time to bring home a puppy and agree with you. You need to be there to bond with the pup and start it's training. I brought Buzz home at this time (we live in uk) and he had a vaccination just before leaving breeder and then at 10 weeks. Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

our breeder held on to Gypsy for 2 or 3 weeks extra as my mum had a holliday planned and thi would work out better to pick her up on the way home. we are corently looking after our friends 13 week old pup as she is on holiday. 

i wouldnt want to collect the pup before 8 weeks. i think the puppy would be happier with mum for an extra week. what other reason has the breeder given for wanting rid of the pups so soon.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

I have heard that you aren't supposed to take a puppy home from the breeder until the puppy is at least 8 weeks old. I agree with you & think you should wait until you get back from vacation to pick up your new puppy. I think 7 weeks is still too young to bring a new puppy home. Also, I think that when you pick up your puppy and take him home, he will be getting used to his new surroundings. So, I think that you & your husband should be there with your 4 kids while your new puppy is getting used to everything (& you!) Good Luck!


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Well we picked up Dexter at 7 weeks and he is doing great, though, I would recommend 8 weeks instead. They learn from their litter mates that biting hard is a no no and that is the one thing that Dexter is having a hard time learning.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

merry said:


> Well we picked up Dexter at 7 weeks and he is doing great, though, I would recommend 8 weeks instead. They learn from their litter mates that biting hard is a no no and that is the one thing that Dexter is having a hard time learning.


I completely agree with you.


----------



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

I hear that you should never take a puppy home before 8 weeks, I would recommend waiting.


----------

